# 2017 Lordstown Chat Information



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

This year, we will be using an application called "Line" for our Lordstown chat groups. The link below is for our Coordination group.

Brando invited you to the group [CT-LT-Coordination].

http://line.me/ti/g/Oihy3h3AZv


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

The link below is for the Community chat:

Brando invited you to the group [CT-LT-Community].

http://line.me/ti/g/CVaap5FouT

After installing LINE and registering an account, tap the link below to join the group above.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

If anyone has any questions, please don't hesitate to ask!

:th_dblthumb2:


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

No use of Slack this year? Seem to work great last year.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> No use of Slack this year? Seem to work great last year.


This year we are going to try something different. I have been using Line for the better part of a year, and I have yet to find something that I don't like. I tested multiple apps before coming up with Line, but Line had the features we were looking for.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Got it and hope it works out.


----------



## its a syn (Feb 24, 2016)

registered for LINE what next?


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

its a syn said:


> registered for LINE what next?


You can either click the links in the above posts or scan the QR codes and it should allow for entry into our groups.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> You can either click the links in the above posts or scan the QR codes and it should allow for entry into our groups.


That;s what I did and it took me to the app to download. Then did it again once I went thought all the available options to get to CT-LT Coordination


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Got it installed today.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Is anyone using this now or is it just for the trip?


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

People can use the "CT-LT-Community" channel to chat before and during the meet, but during the meet, us organizers will be using "CT-LT-Coordination" to coordinate


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Is anyone using this now or is it just for the trip?


There are some people on it now who have chatted randomly on it.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Hope you guys have fun there's no way possible I can make it I'm out of the country right now and won't be back until next Sunday.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Patman said:


> Hope you guys have fun there's no way possible I can make it I'm out of the country right now and won't be back until next Sunday.


Going anywhere interesting!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok signed up today. Not sure how it works though


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Ok signed up today. Not sure how it works though


If you have specific questions, please post them, and I will do my best to answer them


----------

